# Autumn leaves



## michakac (Oct 16, 2011)

:


----------



## H4X1MA (Oct 16, 2011)

love the idea!


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm lovin all the lines and warm colors!! Wonderful idea!!


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 16, 2011)

cool colors , have you thought about inverting a few? so the leave goes the other way. 
-
Shoot well, Joe and thanks for sharing.


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 17, 2011)

kool....


----------



## Stanza (Oct 17, 2011)

I love it


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful.  Great shots!


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 17, 2011)

great idea


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 17, 2011)

That is really nice.


----------



## cpeay (Oct 17, 2011)

Hang this one on a wall.  Very nice.


----------



## Fleacz (Oct 19, 2011)

nice job! pretty inspiring stuff


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 25, 2011)

Very creative and good design. Like the colour.


----------



## tevo (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, this is great! Nice job


----------

